# Duncan has an appt to be groomed today!!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Wish me luck!!I'll post some pics of my "son" when he's all handsome and smelling pretty!!
Dot


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Let the groomer know that they don't have to pick him up to put him on the grooming table. He knows how to get up there all by himself!!!!:biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks,[email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck. Can't wait to see the post-grooming pictures of your handsome boy.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Duncan is so handsome - I hope the groomer does a wonderful job for you! Can't wait to see the "after" pics! :clap2: 

Wanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was all set to get Kodi a puppy cut, because he was matting like crazy. So we had a marathon grooming session last week, then used a new shampoo/conditioner on him. Since then, he has only had one mat and when I brush him, he is very silky and soft. The shampoo is Isle of Dog. Right now I am hooked on it. It has also kept Shelby in great shape. So, I won't be trimming him right now.

But, can't wait to see Duncan's new look.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see Duncans new do!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q261/dotndani/Duncan July 07/?action=view&current=IMG_2517.jpg

Here is my handsome boy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

tHANK YOU!! i AM VERY PROUD OF HIM.hE WAS REALLY GOOD AT THE GROOMERS.:whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

What color are his eyes????? He is handsome!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a good looking boy and he obviously loves to pose for the camera.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

perfect, how nice to be so pleased with the results, no unpleasant surprizes!:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, you lucked out and got a good groomer. he looks fantastic!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those pictures are great! The groomer did a great job, and Duncan is just precious.

Are those "green eyes" I see?


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes my green eyed baby boy.He fits right into our family.I'm theonly one with blue eyes and my hubby and daughters all have green eyes.Weird huh???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like they did a nice job with him!


----------



## maggiepups (Jul 4, 2007)

What a good looking boy you've got there! I absolutely love his coloring. Your groomer did a great job!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Great new "do" Duncan!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

He came out looking great. You're lucky to have a good groomer nearby. Is Duncan a chocolate Hav? His coloring is beautiful.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dot, I love your chocolate kiss!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The new photos really show how rich in color his chocolate is! Very cute and I think the groomer did a nice job. Now only if they left the cute bandanas on!!!

Amanda


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan actually wasn't bothered with his bandana.I'm the neurotic one that had to take it off him before he went to bed b/c who knows what would happen!!I know I sound very silly,but when he goes to bed I take off his collar.I am a silly,but I am very protective of my little honey!


----------

